# PCC process



## Siddharath (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I am about to submit my indian pcc for my work visa extension in Jan. My permanent address and current address where my family stays is different. I just want to get clarity as to where the police verification will be done 

Thanks and Regards,
Siddharth


----------

